# Positive changes in BHM portrayal in the media



## agouderia (Jan 19, 2016)

Maybe as idea for a new thread we so far have not had - a collection of examples where we can detect positive changes in the media portrayal von BHMs. As a FFA communication scientist, this of course is an issue I follow quite closely and might get more out of than others.

This is the most outright example in very mainstream media of positive fat portrayal I've ever seen - up to the unabashed url title :_* These celebs look better fat.*_

Plus it's not in some obscure indie net-niche publication, but Germany's largest tabloid newspaper BILD (comparable to the UK 'Sun', though with a bit more quality & common sense), where the online version gets 1.6 million hits a day. And it was not hidden there somewhere after 3 miles of scrolling, but headline for the young-readers section on the page header, where it is automatically displayed alternating with 5 other issues.

http://www.bild.de/byou/2016/jonah-hill/diese-promis-sehen-besser-fett-aus-44177836.bild.html

Apart from the fact that BILD is right here (that's a red marked calender event in my book normally) in the assessment of the celebs looks - I take it as a miniscule sign of hope than slowly mainstream media won't necessarily turn into (F)FFAs, but at least start dealing with the weight question in a bit more balanced and realistic manner.

So - have any of you found other good examples of positive shifts in the media? Features with good reporting about BHMs? 
Post them here, for others to enjoy!


----------



## agouderia (Mar 21, 2016)

The tough, earthy, handyman probably is the most common BHM cliché .... but this is a pretty entertaining take on it.

Not a very big guy - but some fun action instead.

Hornbach's (one of Germany's large home depot chains) spring TV commercial - keep in mind this is made for prime time TV, to be shown on public broadcasting before 8 p.m.
(Before you ask - Germans have a very different approach to nudity ... going nude in nature actually was a socio-political movement...)


https://youtu.be/WRSvNjDQSaM


----------



## agouderia (Apr 7, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/f...v&kwp_0=104582&kwp_4=584267&kwp_1=305545&_r=0

... a nuanced, three-dimensional character feature on a SSBHM's unusual endeavor....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 7, 2016)

http://youtu.be/BARZ5cjIGx0 this popped up in my feed the other day.

I was happy that he was portrayed as normal and touched on some emotional hard times without being too damaged.


----------



## agouderia (Dec 8, 2016)

Normally there is no worse fat-bashing-rag on planet earth than the DailyFail.

Wonderously - today we can find an article even there in which a female journalist has clearly succumbed to the fascination of a great SSBHM (.... then again, if HM so obviously approves, what else can DM write....)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-personality-no-wonder-Queen-adores-him.html

What tickled me in particular is how close this hotel director is to the (at the time of writing entirely fictional) protagonist of my own "525" story ... even though I had never before heard of this gent.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 8, 2016)

Not only is that awesome in general -

Omg the affinity with your story is absolutely remarkable!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh my goodness that guy is a dreamboat. :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 8, 2016)

I like the way he wears a suit. Definite style.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 10, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> http://youtu.be/BARZ5cjIGx0 this popped up in my feed the other day.
> 
> I was happy that he was portrayed as normal and touched on *some emotional hard times without being too damaged.*




Story of my life (at least I hope not too damaged).


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Feb 16, 2017)

...I know this thread is a bit dated, but I was looking through topics that I've missed in a while and...



LeoGibson said:


> I like the way he wears a suit. Definite style.



It's always great to see a suit being worn that is cut to fit the size and body type of the individual... it's a look that never gets old.

I think that's one of the reasons I have so much more respect for brands that are willing to make clothing for all body types; specifically when it comes to formal-wear. It's one of the reasons I always vouch for, and appreciate supporting a company like Men's Wearhouse (since they have big and tall clothing) when the family and I are going to a wedding or other formal events that require this type of clothing.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> http://youtu.be/BARZ5cjIGx0 this popped up in my feed the other day.
> 
> I was happy that he was portrayed as normal and touched on some emotional hard times without being too damaged.



I remember this video trending and/or being on my YT feed when it first came out, and it made me think "it would be nice if we could see more personal experiences like this shared with the world!"


----------



## agouderia (Mar 13, 2017)

Normally all those Scandinavian crime/mystery movies/series are not my cup of tea. 

But this Icelandic one has got me hooked - probably because of the lead character ...


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3561180/


And here's the article to match - with a title like straight out of FFA steamy fiction..

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2016/feb/24/trapped-bbc-olafur-darri-olafsson-interview


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 13, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Normally all those Scandinavian crime/mystery movies/series are not my cup of tea.
> 
> But this Icelandic one has got me hooked - probably because of the lead character ...
> 
> ...



OMG! :wubu: Lost for words!


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Tangentially related to the thread topic, but John Goodman got a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame _just_ the other day.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 13, 2017)

tankyguy said:


> Tangentially related to the thread topic, but John Goodman got a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame _just_ the other day.



That is indeed good news! So well deserved and long over-due!

(... only my cynical mind makes me wonder if he finally got it now after he has slimmed down considerably .....  )


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 12, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Normally there is no worse fat-bashing-rag on planet earth than the DailyFail.
> 
> Wonderously - today we can find an article even there in which a female journalist has clearly succumbed to the fascination of a great SSBHM (.... then again, if HM so obviously approves, what else can DM write....)
> 
> ...



I,I, um, well, :blush:*stammers* *bites lip* *swallows hard* *faints*


----------



## agouderia (Dec 12, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5171891/Queen-cheerd-adoring-crowds-leaving-Goring.html

... more on what must be Her Majesty's favorite SSBHM ....


----------



## squeezablysoft (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm reading my way thru "525"
atm, think I'm about halfway done now. My latest post to the Random BHM Hotness thread prolly counts as a positive portrayal of BHM in media as well.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 12, 2017)

agouderia said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5171891/Queen-cheerd-adoring-crowds-leaving-Goring.html
> 
> ... more on what must be Her Majesty's favorite SSBHM ....



Makes me proud to be british, seeing such a successful and stylish older SSBHM! So classy, I'd have stars in my eyes if I met him! 

(Her Majesty isn't too bad either.  )


----------



## agouderia (Dec 13, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> So classy, I'd have stars in my eyes if I met him!
> 
> (Her Majesty isn't too bad either.  )



Admittedly, I've been toying with the idea of staying at the Goring on my next business trip to London ever since the first article. It would mean paying a considerable surcharge to the rate covered by my travel expenses - but done with some weeks planning time, it's not totally insane.

Just for the fun of watching this SSBHM work - because if even a journalist from the fat-bashing DailyFail falls for him.... 

P.S. Also agree regarding Her Majesty - Britain will lose a lot once she passes.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Dec 13, 2017)

@agouderia: YES, do it! Do it for all your FFA sisters.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 14, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Admittedly, I've been toying with the idea of staying at the Goring on my next business trip to London ever since the first article. It would mean paying a considerable surcharge to the rate covered by my travel expenses - but done with some weeks planning time, it's not totally insane.
> 
> Just for the fun of watching this SSBHM work - because if even a journalist from the fat-bashing DailyFail falls for him....
> 
> P.S. Also agree regarding Her Majesty - Britain will lose a lot once she passes.



Oh my gosh, if you do you have to give us all the details on what it is like there!


----------



## agouderia (Sep 21, 2022)

loopytheone said:


> Makes me proud to be british, seeing such a successful and stylish older SSBHM! So classy, I'd have stars in my eyes if I met him!
> 
> (Her Majesty isn't too bad either.  )



And so the story of Her Majesty and her favorite SSBHM comes to a close ..... with him attending her funeral.... 









The Queen's funeral: Hotelier David Morgan-Hewitt arrives


David Morgan-Hewitt, affectionately known as 'Big Dave', is the managing director of The Goring, the only hotel to be awarded Royal Warrant for hospitality services.




www.dailymail.co.uk





My sincere condolences to all the UK-folk here on Dims - you lost a century-sized figure, no matter where you stand politically.
RIP Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## Angelette (Nov 1, 2022)

Do fictional characters count? I fell in love with Gordie from Sword and Shield. I love how confident and sweet he is.  My favorite male Pokemon trainer. Unrelated, but wasn't there a fictional BHM thread? I have a hard time finding it.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 1, 2022)

Ahhhh, great choice Angelette!! Gotta love Gordie. There's definitely a fictional BHM thread, that's really strange, not sure where it went.


----------



## FFAscinated (Nov 1, 2022)

Just discovered this thread. HM QEII and BHM in the same sentence is immediate click-bate for me. I read the first article about the Goring's GM before reading Agouderia's post, and was quite struck by the resemblance to your Christopher in 525, my favorite character in all BHM fiction. Thank you for this, and for Christopher.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 2, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Do fictional characters count? I fell in love with Gordie from Sword and Shield. I love how confident and sweet he is.  My favorite male Pokemon trainer. Unrelated, but wasn't there a fictional BHM thread? I have a hard time finding it.




@Angelette - on creating this thread, my intention was indeed to collect positive portrayals of real life SS/BHMs.

Fictional BHMs have been discussed here at length and on various threads - this is the main one if I'm correct:






Fictional BHMs


Post some BHMs in fiction! Dr. Robotnik from 'Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog'. Actually designed by Milton Knight to be "Animation's Sexiest Fat Man". I believe it.




www.dimensionsmagazine.com







FFAscinated said:


> Just discovered this thread. HM QEII and BHM in the same sentence is immediate click-bate for me. I read the first article about the Goring's GM before reading Agouderia's post, and was quite struck by the resemblance to your Christopher in 525, my favorite character in all BHM fiction. Thank you for this, and for Christopher.



Thank you so [email protected] - that is incredibly sweet!

On initially reading the first article about the Goring's "Big Dave" - it had left me totally speechless, how close this real life persona was to my entirely fictional "525"-Christopher.
Because the initial inspiration for writing my story had been a short local TV clip about a young baker who had revived his family business gaining a lot of weight in the process. Adding on the hotel framework was on a personal whim because long term family friends were struggling to find a succession solution for their small hotels at the time of the financial/Euro crisis.
So finding out that those random figments of my imagination added up to somebody very similar actually existing was a surreal experience.

Re-reading this thread after only - by Dims standards - relatively few years it once again struck me how much has changed over the past few years. And they definitely have not been "fat-friendly" - with the pandemic outlawing anything that is deemed "unhealthy".


----------

